# New Here First Colonoscopy



## adamharsma (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey everyone my name is adam and I had my first colonoscpopy on monday the prep was bad but the procedure was not bad at all. The Dr said my colon looked normal but took some biopsys because of the diarrhea I encounter frequently. Does anyone know what they look for with the biopsy I have not gotten my results back and am kind of nervouse.ThanksAdam


----------



## ManualShift (Feb 17, 2007)

They look for several things. One of which is mastocytic enterocolitis, which I've been treated for. Here's the thread from several months ago.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=57889


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is also something called microscopic colitis that can cause diarrhea even when the colon looks normal.They are just checking to make sure that there is nothing other than IBS that might account for the diarrhea and some of them you can only see if you look at the lining under a microscope.It is pretty routine to take them when they do a colonoscopy even when they are pretty sure it is IBS before they start. Better to check everything while you are in there so you don't have to go back in because you might have missed something.K.


----------

